
Does Rising CO2 Benefit Plants? - artsandsci
https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/ask-the-experts-does-rising-co2-benefit-plants1/
======
cwkoss
I wonder if the benefits of doubling CO2 would be greater for nitrogen fixing
plants, as they would be less likely to become nitrogen-limited.

